
The Meaning of “Aquemini” - animo
https://theundefeated.com/features/outkast-aquemini-anniversary-twenty-years-south-something-say/
======
X6S1x6Okd1st
> The idea of having pride in the South has for a long time generally been
> associated with whiteness. “Southern pride” conjures images of Confederate
> flags and a longing for a time when the states below the Mason-Dixon could
> own black people. But what about black Southerners? What do we have pride
> in? Growing up in Mississippi, I didn’t find any pride in my elementary
> school named after Jefferson Davis. I didn’t find pride in the Dixie flag
> fluttering above my head every time I drove through downtown Jackson.

Growing up white in Atlanta I am so grateful for a southern pride orthogonal
and antithetical to hateful slavery dominated, white "Southern pride". I'd
still have pride in Atlanta without Outkast, but they really gave Atlanta and
the south in general a new voice.

~~~
debaserab2
Agreed to all of the above.

The southern hip hop scene is fantastic - I think BROCKHAMPTON is carrying the
torch well right now with their last release.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwk0juwZJk8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwk0juwZJk8)

------
cossatot
I love this album. It's got my vote for the single best piece of art made in
the 1990s. I don't know of anything else that has the range of content (going
from swagger to fun party music to exploring the depths of the "black
experience"), while also pushing ahead on the form/style front, from a couple
of underdogs. It's also worn the test of time (and many, many repetitions)
quite well, which doesn't have to be the case for revolutionary works of art.

------
creaghpatr
I was raised in Atlanta and I instantly bought tickets to see them play their
first comeback show at Coachella. It blew my mind that the Coachella crowd,
while awesome welcoming people, were lukewarm about the fact that OutKast was
reuniting. In Atlanta you grew up indoctrinated with OutKast we literally
danced to Hey Ya in middle school physical ed.

I got to see them a few times on the comeback tour but I wish they had got
tapped for the Atlanta Super Bowl halftime show instead of Maroon 5.

~~~
debaserab2
I was at that Coachella show. It wasn't particularly great. Andre didn't even
face the crowd for a significant portion of the show and performed facing away
from the audience.

I grew up loving Outkast too, and I still do because I recognize just how
important their impact on hip-hop was, but I can't say I was blown away by the
live performance.

~~~
creaghpatr
The Coachella show was rusty, for sure, I was exhausted from the day too so I
don’t blame the crowd for the energy dropping towards the end

~~~
debaserab2
I don't know if this is true but I think I read somewhere that andre has major
performance anxiety which actually contributed to the band breakup.

Either way Aquemini and Stankonia make my top 25 of albums ever made and I'd
say I have pretty eclectic taste in music.

------
acjohnson55
This album is one of the best of that decade, period. It's futuristic, grimey,
cerebral, and danceable all at once. The duo is at their peak and the guest
verses are extremely memorable.

"Conceived under the influence of toxic wasted doctors, computer buggin,
debuggin devices, and vice versa. And various viruses! Performed with laser
light precision and verbal precision. For a linguistic ballistic lobotomy.
Mind fuckin neuro psycho sodomy of the medulla oblongata. Exit your mind down
your spine and out your behind. Fuck you."

That George Clinton spoken word verse is seared in my memory.

In my opinion, it took more than a decade before we'd see the emergence of hip
hop artists who could pull off comparable alchemy with regularity.

------
jpster
>We thought that being like a New Yorker was the pinnacle of black culture,
and that if we could make it out of the South, then we’d make futures for
ourselves.

As a black New Yorker who has also lived in the South, I’m glad the
inferiority complex is eroding. Sorry it was there in the first place. New
Yorkers can be so insufferable. “It’s the best city in the world!” is held as
gospel truth there. But what that _actually_ reveals is how parochial they
are! Funny people, funny place.

Maybe it’s a sort of Stockholm Syndrome: you must convince yourself of this
otherwise the rats, rent, noise, and expense couldn't possibly be worth it.

~~~
X6S1x6Okd1st
There few cities where scraping by for a couple years is thought of as an
accomplishment.

I love NYC, but I'm glad I don't live there.

------
kaycebasques
It makes me happy to hear that OutKast has had way more recognition and
success than I realized. From the moment I first heard those horns in
SpottieOttieDopaliscious I knew that these were guys to pay attention to.

------
seandoe
Outkast on hn?? I love it. Southernplay..., Atliens, aquemini were in constant
rotation in high school. Them southern boys are like the Beatles of hiphop...
their albums are front to back gold.

------
ErikAugust
Great album. Amazing that ATLiens, Aquemini and Stankonia came out within a
few years of each other. This cemented OutKast as arguably the greatest hip
hop group ever. And then shortly after, they released an album that won the
Grammy for Album of the Year.

------
LolNoGenerics
Most iconic hip hop formations or individuals (still) make a lot of buzz
outside or around music. Outkast simply planted their work and let it explode.
It feels like their marketing has always been a little bit of an
understatement. It is almost too easy to forget about dre and big boi, but
their work is immortal and is some of the best music has to offer.

------
loso
I remember watching that Source Awards when he made that statement. Some of
the crowd were booing when they won the award which is why he said it. It took
hip hop a minute to respect Outkast. Well I should say East Coast Hip Hop. The
East coast vs West coast battle was still going on strong and both sides
weren't ready to deal with the music revolution coming from the south which
Outkast represented. The 90s were a crazy time in Hip Hop. But by the time
Aquemeni came out they had earned their respect and that album just solidified
their status.

The article is wrong though. While the night made the East coast vs West coast
rivalry worse, it didn't start it. A rapper named Tim Dogg making a song
called F __k Compton did. There was already tension but that really started
the simmering.

------
dogpuncher
Aquemini and Stankonia are both all-time classics.

------
psergeant
Loved this album, but took my many many listens to get into it. It’s the entry
point to Rolling Stone magazine’s top 500 albums if you ever decide to work
your way through it

~~~
montecarl
I find that most, if not all of my favorite albums, took many listens to get
into. It may be just that my brain is resistant to new things, but I almost
never like good music on a first listen. It is not like I dislike good music
upon first listen, but it doesn't have the easy to listen catchiness of pop
music. It often makes you work for it.

------
flatline
Great album, but it’s not Purple Rain or Thriller, because I don’t really want
to spend the rest of the month explaining the n word, among others, to my
kids. Ah, well. It’s a problem comparing music across genres, as they said.

~~~
anonytrary
We formally learned about slavery in elementary school. The teacher wrote
"nigger" on the board and said we couldn't speak the word. Eventually, your
kids will learn the word, but it won't be from you. It'll be from their
asshole friend that dares them to say it to someone. Smart kids can handle
more than we give them credit for.

~~~
flatline
If you’re going to drop it on a kid carte blanche, you have some
responsibility to put it in context. And it’s really not about the language,
so much as it is the theme of the music. The South may have something to say,
but you have to have some years or seriously hard living behind you to hear
it.

A five year old can handle Purple Rain and take quite a bit from it without
any assistance, even if they will have to be older to “get” the song/album
more fully. There is a lot of music that’s really just targeted to adults and
simply does not have the broad accessibility as the two albums the author
referenced. I feel like Aquemini is one of these.

~~~
daseiner1
> a five year old can handle Purple Rain

helluva thing to say about an album that includes “Darling Nikki”

